# I want to attempt my first bike headlight - LED - need guidance



## z_J S Machine (Nov 9, 2010)

I have several threads started on several forums about some sort of light. The time has changed and it is now dark and I cannot ride during the week because of this. I have another thread about building a cheaper light for the time being maybe utilizing halogen, but I need some advice on building something nice. I know I can always just buy something, but I would really enjoy the challenge of something custom. 



This approach is something I am very interest in, as I have extensive machine tool background (I'm a toolmaker). I can do the housing and mount no problem, but I will need help with the circuitry. I don't really know the first thing about electronics when it comes to LEDs. I want to know more about LED technology and what all I have to have. I have done some reading here, but to put it bluntly: it really gets over my head fast. I can't believe how deep some of this stuff gets. 



My requirements are these:



-1 hour runtime (I don't ride for longer in the evenings because I need to get home to the family)

-Significantly bright LED's that put out great light 

-I would like for it to be a dual setup (maybe?) where one is flood and the other a spot..or two flood and one spot..Not sure



I think that if one goes to the trouble of actually custom building a light they would surely use nice components. I don't want super top-of-the-line stuff, just dependable stuff that is better than average. The simplest battery design I have seen was 8 AAs run in a series to create 12 volts. I have no idea what battery I might need, just that I will need one to push the lights for about an hour. I like the idea of the high tech fancy batteries, but I'm not taking out a loan to do this stuff either.



I have a digital car battery charger that is really nice. I don't know if it will be able to be used for the charging duties I will have, but it would be nice because I won't have to buy that too. 



With this forum's help, I may be able to come up with a really neat looking light. I would appreciate some input. I guess first off some basic understanding of what I need to be concerned with and possible parts prospects or suggestions would be good.


----------

